# 2 quarts Pepsi Bottle W/ foam label



## Reddielocks25 (Aug 20, 2006)

Does anyone know a value and a date for the yardsale find i got yesterday ? Also anyone want a drink ? lol


----------



## Reddielocks25 (Aug 20, 2006)

other side


----------



## moparman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello Reddie nice find I dont collect pepsi but coke did you check e-bay I would say it muct be worth 25-50 dollars maybe more great find.

 Bill


----------



## Reddielocks25 (Aug 21, 2006)

I couldn't find one anywhere on the web ! Well thats pretty good for a buck ! lol


----------



## elmoleaf (Aug 21, 2006)

The bottle is from the early to mid 1970s. A similar one, but empty & with some writing on the label, sold on ebay for $5. (see item 250003519897). I'd say the value of yours is whatever someone will offer for it.
 Pepsi switched from the 64oz glass bottle to a plastic version in 1977. (It was the first commercially produced PET plastic bottle, using the stretch-blow molding process. From then onwards, large glass soda bottles disappeared, and were soon replaced by the plastic 2L soda bottle. The earliest ones typically had a separate black plastic base cup attached to the bottom, since otherwise the bottle couldn't stand up on its own.)


----------

